# Visiting Quebec in Summer 2007



## animalchin (Jan 9, 2007)

I have found some places available during next summer, but am not sure if I should wait it out, or sign in to those that are available.

Basically, we are not sure whether we want to be closer to Tremblant (a couple hours closer to home) or Quebec City - more history and culture to explore.

We are searching through RCI

The places available seem to be:

Voliere du Mont Tremblant

Club du Privelege Mont Tremblant 

or 

Club Toute Saisons ... (near Quebec City) 

Any recommendations?  

Should we wait, and hope for something nicer (what are the chances of that?), or are these places ok - and we should just book?

We have been searching for a few weeks with not much luck in this area...we are flexible - can go any time in July, August....and will be travelling with our young child...

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 9, 2007)

Is one of these the one on the island? I was looking for a place in Canada for summer, last fall, and one of the only summer choices was on an island and you had to take a boat to get to the mainland. Definitely way too remote for me.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jan 9, 2007)

My only experience in a TS in Quebec was at club village vacances magog wich was great but now they're gone...    I know Club Intrawest is well known internationaly but it might be hard to get a week in prime summer... Really dont know about the others...

If you need anyhow info about what to do either in Montreal or in Quebec area it will be  a pleasure to help you out as i know both places quite well  Just PM me!


----------



## wackymother (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry I wasn't more helpful. I do think those two resorts have been sitting online for at least several months. I was actively searching for that area last year. I was thinking that I might be better off renting an apartment hotel suite downtown in Montreal. We ended up finding a place that sounds good in Ontario for August 2008.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 10, 2007)

I think you need to decide on the location first since the two you mention are considerably different from one another.

Tremblant is a village resort town and was great for 4 days since we golf,  if you are active (think golf, hiking, walking, mountain biking, etc) this might be a better choice.  

Quebec City has culture, history and all the things a city has to offer (although I think the resort you mentioned is 30 min out of town closer to Mont St. Anne).


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 10, 2007)

Quebec travel season is very short (excluding ski), so a prime week from June to August is very difficult to find.  I will grab whatever available.

The vacation styles between these 2 places are very different.  Tremblant in the summer is golf and hiking while in Quebec City is sightseeing.

I would suggest Quebec City first, because availability in Tremblant is much easier any season in the year.


----------



## tashamen (Jan 10, 2007)

PeelBoy said:


> The vacation styles between these 2 places are very different.  Tremblant in the summer is golf and hiking while in Quebec City is sightseeing.



I don't know that I would agree with this, especially if the OP stays at Toute Saisons near Mont Ste Anne.  While it is very easy and quick to get into Quebec City from there, that area itself also very conducive to hiking and other outdoor pursuits.

Having been to both areas many times both in winter and summer, my suggestion for summer would be the Quebec City area.  In addition to the city and to the Mont Ste Anne area, you can easily drive to l'Île d'Orléans for a day, as well as driving up to the Charlevoix region.  I also personally find that the food in that area is generally superior to Tremblant.  But in either case, enjoy!


----------



## animalchin (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's help.  I still am not sure where we will end up, although I think we are leaning towards near Quebec City.

That said, not sure if we should wait it out to see if we can get something a little nicer (is there nicer near Quebec City?) and is it likely to come up between now and the Summer?


----------



## vanclan (Jan 11, 2007)

If I was faced with the choice between Tremblant and Quebec City in the summer, I would definitely choose Quebec City.  (Now perhaps I am biased since I lived for a year in Quebec City.)  There is so much to see and do (including excellent dining) in Quebec City in the summer. I am assuming that you will have a vehicle to get from the Mt St Anne area to Quebec(a distance of about 2o-25 miles)  However there are also things to see and do in the Mt St Anne area.  Between Quebec City and Mt St Anne area, be sure and stop and see Montmorency Falls.  You can slip over and do a nice drive around the island of Isle d'orleans. (fresh strawberries!!!)   And if you want to see impressive architecture, be sure and see the awesome church of St. Anne de Beaupre Basillica.   Hope this helps in your decision!  Let us know how your trip goes!


----------



## animalchin (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, I think we are deciding to go to Quebec City.  That said, are there better places that will likely be open to us instead of club vacance toute saison?


----------



## tashamen (Jan 11, 2007)

If you're with RCI then Toutes Saisons is probably the best of the lot.  Nothing fancy but a good location.  We haven't stayed there but friends have and we saw their unit - it was comfortable but nothing luxurious.  And there is (or at least used to be) a decent restaurant on the premises.


----------



## Aldo (Jan 20, 2007)

Je vais aller au Club Vacances Toutes Saisons, pas loin de la Ville de Quebec, en mai, et Les Gites du Fjord, en L'Ainse St. Jean, en juillet.  Nous vennons passer un tres bon vacance au Club Geopremiere, au St. Hippolyte, en novembre.  J'adore Quebec et j'espere que quand je serai en retraite, je me la demenagerai.
Les Quebecois sont tres genial.

Il faut que j'apprend leur langue, cependent.  C'est difficule quand on a 47 ans, mais j'essayerai.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jan 20, 2007)

Aldo, ton français est très bien!   Good to see some people trying to learn another languages


----------



## CSB (Jan 21, 2007)

It is nice to see your posting but my high school french is not good enough to understand completely what you wrote. You will do much better than I did but I did surprise myself in managing to make myself understood. It was fun.

I was at Les Gites du Fjord about 3 yrs ago and I think that you will love the village and beautiful scenery. There is a little french bakery down the road from the resort.


----------



## grest (Jan 21, 2007)

Get this:  Samuel de Champlain,who founded Quebec, is one of my ancestors! We have been there often, as all of my grandparents were raised there, and we still have family in old Quebec.  If it were me, I would spend my first visit to Quebec in the old city, within the walls,  just for the total experience.  
Whatever you do, enjoy!
Connie


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jan 21, 2007)

Connie, that is amazing!!!!


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Apr 1, 2007)

Did you book as yet ( near Quebec)..we have the same needs for early Sept...Thanks G


----------

